# Say What!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

People can be so stupid. Im going to be negative right now.. :? 

I was standing at our table we have for our TNR group at the farmers market. Our community is populated with a lot of retired people. A grumpy old man walked by our table and as he was pushing a dollar bill into our donation jar & then kept walking and saying to us "keep doing what your doing and keep those cats out of my yard!"

My first reaction was wanting to drop kick him up the isle but he was putting money in our jar so I kept a sweet smile frozen on my face... bit my tongue so I wouldnt say... what do you think the R stands for D--- ---.

I could never be a director of our group or my smart remarks would get us into hot water and not help us. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Point him out to me, I'll run up and kick him in his artificial knee! :twisted:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, well. He donated, anyway. Maybe he didn't want to appear to be an old softy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If he gave money and didn't know the cats were released afterwards, joke's on him!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

marie73 said:


> If he gave money and didn't know the cats were released afterwards, joke's on him!


 :lol:


----------

